# Mecoffee melted!



## nitaylehrer (May 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,

A couple of weeks ago I had a mishap with my Mecoffee Pid, which sadly resulted in the melting of what I believe to be the switching transistor (though I might be totally wrong, see pics attached).

I've tried contacting Mecoffee, to no avail. My only remaining options are either to go for another PID with a better heatsink on the chips, or try a cheaper solution, which would simply mean replacing the melted chip and crossing my fingers that it would pop back to life....

However, since the chip is kinda FUBAR, I can't read the serial number, and there are hardly any high-res pics of the board online from which I could get the model of the wayward chip.

Has this happened to anyone before?

Does anyone have any thoughts on this, or could someone perhaps post a high-res pic of the board or chip?

Huge thanks,

Nitay


----------



## Portafiltre (Jul 10, 2018)

I took a picture of mine. It might help you.

Kind regards, Portafiltre


----------



## nitaylehrer (May 21, 2018)

Portafiltre said:


> I took a picture of mine. It might help you.
> 
> Kind regards, Portafiltre
> View attachment 35410


Thanks Portafiltre! I'll try to find that bugger and fix the board. I'll post results as it advances


----------

